# Dbol euphoria



## Sully (Jul 15, 2018)

I’ve seen guys mention “Dbol euphoria” several times through the years, but it’s something I’ve never experienced myself. Is this a common phenomenon with bros that use Dbol? Does it happen all the time, or is it limited to their first few runs with Dbol? Is this something you’ve experienced? If so, describe what it was like for you. 

I tried searching through old medical literature for mentions of something similar, but I came up empty. If anyone is aware of something similar being mentioned in any medical writings, studies, etc, I would love to read it.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 16, 2018)

Sully said:


> I’ve seen guys mention “Dbol euphoria” several times through the years, but it’s something I’ve never experienced myself. Is this a common phenomenon with bros that use Dbol? Does it happen all the time, or is it limited to their first few runs with Dbol? Is this something you’ve experienced? If so, describe what it was like for you.
> 
> I tried searching through old medical literature for mentions of something similar, but I came up empty. If anyone is aware of something similar being mentioned in any medical writings, studies, etc, I would love to read it.



I've never experienced anything like that before myself with DBOL either. I know some swear by it for a pre workout claiming great pumps, energy and strength.


----------



## squatster (Jul 16, 2018)

There is a great article some were on people testing dbal to be used as an antidepressant 
Used it a million times and never felt any thing like you mention - but I have never been over 20 mg. Pr day


----------



## Sully (Jul 16, 2018)

squatster said:


> There is a great article some were on people testing dbal to be used as an antidepressant
> Used it a million times and never felt any thing like you mention - but I have never been over 20 mg. Pr day



That’s interesting. I’ll hit up google and see what I can find.


----------



## custom creation (Jul 16, 2018)

I have used dbol quite often over the past 25 years and have never experienced anything like that


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 16, 2018)

I've been around a long time and I've never heard of it or experienced it.  It's probably some teenagers that put on 10 to 15lbs of water using Dbol for their first cycle and suddenly think they're Superman! LOL!!


----------



## Concreteguy (Jul 16, 2018)

Ya, never felt anything but lower back pumps...…..


----------



## Concreteguy (Jul 16, 2018)

A little history on this drug



[ame]https://youtu.be/WURPPXIjb3Y[/ame]


----------



## Sully (Jul 16, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> I've been around a long time and I've never heard of it or experienced it.  It's probably some teenagers that put on 10 to 15lbs of water using Dbol for their first cycle and suddenly think they're Superman! LOL!!



You’ve never even heard of it? I saw it mentioned enough times before I tried it for the first time that I was actually disappointed in it when I finally used it. It definitely helped put on some size and strength, but I didn’t get that general feeling of “wellness” that I had heard about. At least based on the comments here, it’s not nearly as common as I thought it might be.


----------



## squatster (Jul 16, 2018)

Years ago I pick up some sustinon in Egypt. Can't remember for the life of me what the name was.?
I was feeling gooooood all the time????
Was there something else in it?
$.50 pr vial
Talk about Euphoria
Talk about peaceful and happy- next time in my life

I did read articles on what for talking about on dbal-I still look them up tonight


----------



## Sully (Jul 16, 2018)

squatster said:


> I did read articles on what for talking about on dbal-I still look them up tonight



I did some google searches and found a bunch of posts on forums about mixing Dbol and antidepressants, but didn’t come up with any scientific studies or articles. If you find something, shoot me a link so I can read up on it.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Jul 16, 2018)

The idea of androgens acting as antidepressants is not completely far fetched. But I'm only aware of some preliminary findings regarding Proviron:


> The antidepressant effects of amitriptyline and mesterolone, a synthetic androgen, were compared in a double-blind parallel treatment design. The drugs were equally effective in reducing depressive symptoms. Mesterolone produced significantly fewer adverse side effects than amitriptyline.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3880735


----------



## pitshack (Jul 17, 2018)

Sorry, been on Dbol and antidepressants at the same time and all I felt were insane back pumps, lol.


----------



## JJBones (Jul 19, 2018)

When I was younger ... in my 20’s DBol did have a tremendous impact on mood and well being


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 19, 2018)

Dbol makes the brain produce more dopamine. It puts me in a great mood every time I use it pre-workout, and I only use 20mg. On other cycles when I have run 50mg spread throughout the day, the effect wears off after a while probably because you just get used to the feeling.


----------



## koolio (Jul 19, 2018)

Back in the late 70s on my first cycle my doctor would write a script for 100 ciba dbol...gain 20 pounds of muscle and up your bench 50 pounds in 6 weeks! Now that was euphoria!


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 19, 2018)

I agree with everyone. I never heard of it. I use it an hr preworkout but fml the lower back pumps are so intense. Kind of forgot about that because I became accustomed to running Dbol in every cycle. 

Guess its been a while for me since I ran gear that I am just now getting motivated here on the board. Reading thus made me want to start working out again and I do have Dbol.

I will report back if I get that "Rush".


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 20, 2018)

Dopamine, Serotonin, Oxytocin, and Endorphins are the neurotransmitters responsible for happiness. All aas can effect them in various ways. They also all effect different parts of the brain. I know dbol has the most significant impact on dopamine. Test, deca, adrol and dbol all effect dopamine but it's only dbol that increases it's synthesis rate significantly. 

So the possibility of any aas artificially increasing happiness is possible. If someone was in need of increased production of a certain brain chemical and x drug created that production it could make them feel better. Dbol can also decrease cortisol levels so that could come into things as well. There is likely a lot to it.

Then there is the obvious happiness from getting gains and feeling pumped. Most people were likely made up the first time they used dbol because all they wanted was to get bigger and it does just that. Many (not everyone) also don't feel sick from dbol like they do from other strong bulking orals so that can come into it. 

I am personally not a big fan of dbol. Well it is great and at 24 when I wanted to get huge I loved it and blew up 20 pounds and loved the feeling but that's not for me now.


----------



## Victory (Jul 21, 2018)

I have always felt a mental boost from dbol. I guess due to the fast gains and it doesn't make me feel ill like drol or sdrol.


----------



## SURGE (Jul 24, 2018)

These days I get bad side effects from dbol. My blood pressure usually shoots up and it gave me nosebleeds last time I used it at 40mg. I have decided not to use it again.


----------



## Viking (Jul 30, 2018)

Dbol is the classic bulking oral. I always used to feel great using it. I don't know if that was placebo or due to some of the reasons posted in this thread. I definitely always felt more of a mental boost from dbol compared to other orals.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 31, 2018)

I’ll find myself give out a roar on the way to the gym. It only happens when taking dbol.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 31, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> I’ll find myself give out a roar on the way to the gym. It only happens when taking dbol.


----------



## woody (Aug 11, 2018)

ive taken it in the past and blew up.. and yes i felt the  "euphoria" or the dbol pump... made my face fat as shit.. but i blew up... i remember reading it was used as a anti-depressant before it was known for its anabolic properties... i swear i remeber reading that... maybe in the dan duchane book.. but i remeber reading it...cant find shit now in my quick 5min google search though. im sure if you search deeper it maybe true..i could be wrong but i think its true.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 12, 2018)

Dbol always made me feel great. Someone posted about most other bulking orals making them feel bad and I am the same. I have to watch my blood pressure on dbol as I put on a lot of weight fast if I dose it at 40mg or over.


----------



## alzadosghost (Aug 12, 2018)

All I ever got from dbol was gyno bloat and calf and back pumps that crippled me. Still the only thing that ever fucked with my nips to this day. made me feel like I had 3 gallon of water in my gut the entire time and generally felt shitty. had no desire to touch it again.


----------



## woody (Aug 12, 2018)

alzadosghost said:


> All I ever got from dbol was gyno bloat and calf and back pumps that crippled me. Still the only thing that ever fucked with my nips to this day. made me feel like I had 3 gallon of water in my gut the entire time and generally felt shitty. had no desire to touch it again.



its weird how different chemicals react differently to different people... my buddies take decca and don't see shit... i take decca and get ripped and strong. i take winstrol and dont feel shit except joint pain...my buddies take winstrol, they get ripped and hard.... everybody is different.


----------



## striffe (Aug 15, 2018)

woody said:


> its weird how different chemicals react differently to different people... my buddies take decca and don't see shit... i take decca and get ripped and strong. i take winstrol and dont feel shit except joint pain...my buddies take winstrol, they get ripped and hard.... everybody is different.



I am the same with winny. I will never use it after trying a few times hoping for different results but it was the same every time. Dbol always made me feel good but with high cals I put on far too much water.


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 17, 2018)

Never on Dbol, but Halo has the strongest "mental" impact I've ever felt. 

Almost hard to even describe. Like Superhuman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woody (Sep 1, 2018)

ucsumma said:


> Never on Dbol, but Halo has the strongest "mental" impact I've ever felt.
> 
> Almost hard to even describe. Like Superhuman.
> 
> ...



they say thats what Mike Tyson would take before fights and cheque drops to make him an animal.. he even admitted it himself juicing in a interview someone showed me on youtube. you can find it if you search..he didnt admit to what he was taking, but he admitted to juicing..i knew a guy years ago that took Halo and said it made him so aggressive he beat the shit out of his wife(not a good thing) and he stopped instantly.. ive never tried it due to the aggressive behavior and toxic effects ive read, so i really cant comment on it.


----------



## ucsumma (Sep 1, 2018)

woody said:


> they say thats what Mike Tyson would take before fights and cheque drops to make him an animal.. he even admitted it himself juicing in a interview someone showed me on youtube. you can find it if you search..he didnt admit to what he was taking, but he admitted to juicing..i knew a guy years ago that took Halo and said it made him so aggressive he beat the shit out of his wife(not a good thing) and he stopped instantly.. ive never tried it due to the aggressive behavior and toxic effects ive read, so i really cant comment on it.





It's ridiculous. 

Almost nothing impacts me psychologically or mentally but Halo turns you into a different person. Good for the gym. Bad for anywhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woody (Sep 1, 2018)

ucsumma said:


> It's ridiculous.
> 
> Almost nothing impacts me psychologically or mentally but Halo turns you into a different person. Good for the gym. Bad for anywhere else.
> 
> ...



does it make you angrier  and more irritable? or just overall in a good mood? the same guy that told me he beat his wife on it(not bragging but what he told me) and quit said it made him super horny and super strong...i saw first hand his strength increase.... he used to have massive nose bleeds and shove tissues up his nose and continue to workout...in a popular 24hr fitness...he didnt give a fuck!.. guy was nuts and i considered to be one of my best friends/father figure.... thanks


----------



## woody (Sep 1, 2018)

striffe said:


> I am the same with winny. I will never use it after trying a few times hoping for different results but it was the same every time. Dbol always made me feel good but with high cals I put on far too much water.



yes i got the huge "moon face" due to water retention.. but the rest of me was still lean... just "full" looking.. i posted a pic on here(or PM, i forgot) years ago... when i was on 600mg test a week and 50mg of dbol a day.. im pissed off i lost the pics from my old computer..my friends and even I(being my worst critic) would jaw drop when we would look at those pics... at that time i was ashamed(my face was too fat etc...)... years later i was like "WTF!!"...5'5" 260lbs is where i was taking that dosage at 23 years old...and actually my buddy that took the Halo was the one who took the pics, lol.


----------



## ucsumma (Sep 1, 2018)

woody said:


> does it make you angrier  and more irritable? or just overall in a good mood? the same guy that told me he beat his wife on it(not bragging but what he told me) and quit said it made him super horny and super strong...i saw first hand his strength increase.... he used to have massive nose bleeds and shove tissues up his nose and continue to workout...in a popular 24hr fitness...he didnt give a fuck!.. guy was nuts and i considered to be one of my best friends/father figure.... thanks





Not irritable, just super-aggressive and almost invincible. The first time I ever used it (first contest) I was so depleted that I was struggling to Deadlift 135....literally couldn't pull it off the floor (offseason working sets are 405/495). For the two weeks that I used Halo I went from 135 not nudging to 315 feeling easy. 

Almost indescribable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 1, 2018)

Yea, I've heard of the dbol euphoria and feel-good benefits of it. Especially within the first few weeks, you have a strong sense of well-being and confidence. You are getting stronger, feeling out your shirts, but growing and feeling good. It almost makes you feel like you are on top of the world. IMO, I think that was one of it's benefits in the whole "dbol bridging" debates that went on 15 years ago. 

That said, I think the longer you take it, and the older you are, those effects don't last as long due to being more susceptible to side effects. 

For me, I really have to work at controlling estrogen when on it. I also get major sleepy on it, and now my stomach gets majorly distended on it. I mean, you almost always get the distention on it, but now it's one of the first things to hit me after a week or so on it. I can't stand that pregnant look I get....I mean, it was fine when I was younger, but now it sucks, lol. I've also grown to not like the moonface look, and I have to give a ton of health talks at the clinics, and I can't be gasping for air while in front of other health professionals, lol.


----------



## odin (Sep 3, 2018)

Dbol always gave me a moonface as well. I could be lean all over and still get it. I am tempted to try halo after reading your posts. It's not something you see much on lists.


----------



## woody (Sep 3, 2018)

ucsumma said:


> Not irritable, just super-aggressive and almost invincible. The first time I ever used it (first contest) I was so depleted that I was struggling to Deadlift 135....literally couldn't pull it off the floor (offseason working sets are 405/495). For the two weeks that I used Halo I went from 135 not nudging to 315 feeling easy.
> 
> Almost indescribable.
> 
> ...



What daily dosage were u taking? And was this only done during precontest? Did you see any side effects? I've reads like tren..and tears up your insides


----------



## ucsumma (Sep 3, 2018)

woody said:


> What daily dosage were u taking? And was this only done during precontest? Did you see any side effects? I've reads like tren..and tears up your insides





I ran two weeks pre-contest at 30mg ED. I honestly didn't have any noticeable side effects but admittedly didn't do labs or anything that close to the show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m314 (Sep 20, 2018)

I've gotten that "feel good" effect from dbol in the past. Unfortunately, it mostly gives me side effects now after the first few days. I'd like to try the injectable version.

Trestolone puts me in a similar mood where I just feel outstanding all day long. It doesn't give me side effects other than some extra water weight, so I can stay on it longer than I ever could with dbol.


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

Nose bleeds here too


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 21, 2018)

I get this from dbol everytime. As posted above halo is another one that gives me that effect but that also makes me feel a bit crazy. Halo is almost too much especially at 30mg. For dbol I like 40-50mg.


----------



## Ryan1007 (Nov 3, 2018)

Never experienced anything like that.


----------



## nalojeff (Nov 3, 2018)

Trestalone does have a clear effect on serotonin/ dopamine. But when I came off of it I fell in to the deepest depression of my life. In fact the only bout of depression I ever had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

